
We Should Replace Facebook with Personal Websites - FlyMoreRockets
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbanny/we-should-replace-facebook-with-personal-websites
======
Cypher
But facebook replaced personal websites... neo-cities would still be a thing
if it worked.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
Honestly, I don't think neo-cities was ever much of a thing. At least, not
compared to geo-cities.

